# PylePro PDN8 (8" Midbass) Driver Parameters



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Ghents,

A while back a few of us were searching for the parameters for the PylePro PDN8 8" Midbass. 

PylePro - PDN8 - 8'' High Power High Performance Midbass

Here they are finally - (Per the documentation included with the PDN8  )

PylePro PDN8
_________________________________________________________________

FO(Hz) - 100
Qms - 8.2
Qes - 0.58
Qts - 0.55
Vas (CuFt) - 9
SPL (DB) - 94
Max Power - 1000 Watts
Rms Power - 500 Watts

I know I searched endlessly hoping to find these parameters. This is my ultra Budget whip-your-ass driver for my door enclosures. 2 per door to be exact.

Enjoy all!!!

- Scott


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

But..... How do they sound?


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

danno14 said:


> But..... How do they sound?


Well, I may not know for a LONG while. I haven't even started my doors yet. I will post a _review_ when that is done.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Treetop used a set of the 10's in his door. Coupled to a set of horns. ended up being a concert in a tahoe. won an sq comp I believe. they are pro audio drivers so very efficient but they do not dig low.so 80 with an LR4 slope would be a necessity if not a bit higher.


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you, I couldn't remember who had used them previously. Also, thanks for the info on the crossover point. I will make note of that for later.


----------



## VWTIm (Apr 10, 2010)

Hopefully I'll get off my butt and try the set I've had sitting for 3 months. Going 3-way with FR-88 mids and Diamond D6 silk tweets in a '07 Tundra.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice, I want to see someone using these or the PDN65's
Id like to find some PDN65's for my doors. I think they are shallow enough to fit.


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

i had 4 of these installed in a car and i have t/s parameters too 

i pulled them myself with a wt2 a few times on different woofers to see how far they varied hope this helps

Vas Delta Mass completed: Wed Sep 08 21:13:01 2010
Drive level 100.000 % [ 3.271 mA]
;------------------------------------------------------------------
Re = 3.6804 ohms
Fs = 109.4246 Hz
Zmax = 39.8873 ohms
Qes = 0.5804
Qms = 5.7097
Qts = 0.5268
Le = 0.4773 mH (at 1 kHz)
Diam = 203.2000 mm ( 8.0000 in )
Sd =32429.2779 mm^2( 50.2655 in^2)
Vas = 14.8566 L ( 0.5247 ft^3)
BL = 9.6306 N/A
Mms = 21.2730 g
Cms = 99.4446 uM/N
Kms =10055.8535 N/M
Rms = 2.5616 R mechanical
Efficiency = 3.1514 % 
Sensitivity= 97.0030 dB @1W/1m
Sensitivity= 100.3749 dB @2.83Vrms/1m
Krm = 15.969E-06 ohms Freq dependent resistance
Erm = 1.262E+00 Rem=Krm*(2*pi*f)^Erm 
Kxm = 5.837E-03 Henries Freq dependent reactance 
Exm = 734.591E-03 Xem=Kxm*(2*pi*f)^Exm 
;---------------------


Vas Delta Mass completed: Fri Sep 17 23:55:44 2010
Drive level 100.000 % [ 3.275 mA]
;------------------------------------------------------------------
Re = 3.7641 ohms
Fs = 110.0519 Hz
Zmax = 40.7535 ohms
Qes = 0.5793
Qms = 5.6923
Qts = 0.5258
Le = 0.4823 mH (at 1 kHz)
Diam = 203.2000 mm ( 8.0000 in )
Sd =32429.2779 mm^2( 50.2655 in^2)
Vas = 16.7714 L ( 0.5923 ft^3)
BL = 9.1494 N/A
Mms = 18.6301 g
Cms = 112.2610 uM/N
Kms = 8907.8105 N/M
Rms = 2.2631 R mechanical
Efficiency = 3.6261 % 
Sensitivity= 97.6124 dB @1W/1m
Sensitivity= 100.8866 dB @2.83Vrms/1m
Krm = 16.189E+00 ohms Freq dependent resistance
Erm = 0.000E+00 Rem=Krm*(2*pi*f)^Erm 
Kxm = 27.719E+00 Henries Freq dependent reactance 
Exm = 0.000E+00 Xem=Kxm*(2*pi*f)^Exm


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW! What a difference between the two drivers. Pardon my ignorance, is that typical of different drivers in general? Or, is it an attest to the "lower" quality manufacturing etc.?

I REALLY appreciate the info! You provided some parameters I was looking for while trying to figure out some of the enclosure specifics I was curious about.

Thank you!

Scott


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Those two sets of t/s specs are actually very close!

Very nice.


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Inferno333 said:


> Those two sets of t/s specs are actually very close!
> 
> Very nice.


REALLY?! Well, that just goes to PROVE my ignorance!  How would those differences in the specs compare to those of a mid to high level driver? Now you have my attention. :snacks:


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Honestly those specs are basically dead-on for two different drivers.

The only spec that is that much off is the [email protected], but it's less than 1% different.

How they would compare to a high-level driver is somewhat apple to oranges since these are more geared toward pro-audio.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

^X2. By looking at those specs, one can see that the enclosure requirements would be close enough not to cause concern.

But unit-unit consistency can be compared no matter the intended use.


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow guys, thank you for the insight. I was playing around with Bass Box Pro and needed more T/S Parameters to do what I wanted. I am trying to figure enclosure size per driver for my doors. 

A couple more questions if you all don't mind-

What parameters are you looking at/for when you determine whether a drive is well suited for a 'Free Air' (or Door) application? 

Opposed to the parameters you look for versus sealed and vented enclosure? (Which are ?)

I have essentially a large flat canvas to work with when deciding on enclosure type. 

Thank you all for the education!


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

alm001 said:


> Nice, I want to see someone using these or the PDN65's
> Id like to find some PDN65's for my doors. I think they are shallow enough to fit.


Hey man, the PDN65's are to be found on the CHEAP! I remember seeing those for around $25.00 each!

Here actually,

Search Results for pyle PDN65 | JR.com for $26.99 each.

I got my PDN8's here as well.

Search Results for pdn8 | JR.com I got mine on sale for $29.99 each at the time.

****, you may be able to find them cheaper even. Not a bad price to experiment with and maybe find a gem!


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Is that a white on red Corvette?

The short answer is: It depends.

*Generally*, low Q = small box; high Q = large box. Play around with various drivers in BassBoxPro to see how various specs affect enclosure requirements, and what those enclosures do to excursion and efficiency of a given driver.

If I were gonna run those Pyles for a midbass application, I'd put them in as much space as possible so as to not raise the Q and Fs. If you can do a ported, I'd try to tune it as low as possible because I'm sure those woofers don't have much Xmax. But again, it's best to massage the models to see just how much effort and volume you have to put into getting how much gain.


----------



## VWTIm (Apr 10, 2010)

VWTIm said:


> Hopefully I'll get off my butt and try the set I've had sitting for 3 months. Going 3-way with FR-88 mids and Diamond D6 silk tweets in a '07 Tundra.



Unfortunately I've given up on fitting the PD8N's in my Tundra. Tried a bunch of locations and combinations and they're just too deep without seriously relocating the window track. I'll be posting them FS soon.

I was really looking forward to hearing them....


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

2 per door? I hope you plan on doing one of them as a .5 way. Otherwise you could end up with some interesting midrange results.


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm looking to use them strictly for midbass. Why do you think 2 per door won't work? Just curious. The front will be running 3 way active. Still undetermined on the tweet that will accompany the Dayton RS100-4 in the pillars. Maybe looking at some different speaker options and moving the tweets lower to the kick with a 6.5 midrange. And of course, the 2 PylePro PDN8's per door, each in its own sealed enclosure running my midbass frequencies. This all is still in the experimental stage with the speaker placement.

Any food for thought?

Im running 5 (maybe 6) alpine amps total with 16 (or 20) channels available. Audiocontol EQL's for (R\L), and Audiocontrol 4xs crossovers. Not to mention my PG TLD 66 line driver and the Alpine 3617 DSP. Absolute overkill. Just always wanted to build a system like this. Now I have the equipment so i'm gonna give it a go! Almost forgot, sub-stage will be 2 MbQuart RWE-354 15" subs. As we all know, it is all ever-changing.


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Knobby Digital said:


> Is that a white on red Corvette?


Nah, it's a 3rd Generation Camaro. Not even mine. Just an example of the door acreage available for the enclosure.

Also, thank you for the recommendation on the enclosure type and size. All of this info really helps! And thanks for the lesson on 'low Q' and 'high Q', not to mention Fs. This is starting to make sense...a little. :bash: I know for a lot of you this is all like :dead_horse:

I appreciate all of your help!

Scott


----------



## fishpro (Dec 12, 2008)

Does anyone know the mounting depth on the PDN8?


----------



## Swanson's Performance (Mar 27, 2011)

leepersc said:


> Wow guys, thank you for the insight. I was playing around with Bass Box Pro and needed more T/S Parameters to do what I wanted. I am trying to figure enclosure size per driver for my doors.
> 
> A couple more questions if you all don't mind-
> 
> ...


That looks like a mid-80s Camaro door skin...?


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY! I believe this particular pic is from an 1989 IROC. Mine is an 1985 base model Camaro.


----------



## VWTIm (Apr 10, 2010)

fishpro said:


> Does anyone know the mounting depth on the PDN8?


I believe it's 3-5/8". I can measure mine this weekend when I get back into town.


----------



## fishpro (Dec 12, 2008)

VWTIm said:


> I believe it's 3-5/8". I can measure mine this weekend when I get back into town.


That would be great. Looking to put a set of theese under the front seats in my BMW......if I have enough room. Looking to do a three way with tweeters in the a-pillar and 4" in the stock locations.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Maybe someone can explain why people are trying to use a PA midwoofer (the whole point of which is that it can play high, but not low) as a midbass woofer in 3-way systems. That just seems like misapplication to me.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

94VG30DE said:


> Maybe someone can explain why people are trying to use a PA midwoofer (the whole point of which is that it can play high, but not low) as a midbass woofer in 3-way systems. That just seems like misapplication to me.


Because we have cabin gain and they don't.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Maybe someone can explain why people are trying to use a PA midwoofer (the whole point of which is that it can play high, but not low) as a midbass woofer in 3-way systems. That just seems like misapplication to me.


What frequency range do a lot of car midwoofers play? ~80 on the low end to 300 to 3k. depending on 2 or 3 way set ups.

The pro audio mid woofs don't have as low of an fs but with cabin gain can readily play to 80 hertz especially with steep slopes. Add in better motor designs to handle power and integrated cooling to help cool that motor. Generally reduced Le distortion and they can playhigher so you could use an 8" as a 2 way if you had to.


----------



## fishpro (Dec 12, 2008)

Using pPA woofers in cars is nothing new. I knew guys in the late 80's that would run 4-10" EV's in the back deck of their cars...IB setups. Add a HiFonics Zues amp to that and you had a car that could be heard a block away...lol not how I would want to listen to my music but to each their own. I enjoy experimenting with different stuff....and for less then $40 a woofer shipped....why not.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

My point was definitely confusion over the use in 3-ways, which was predominantly what was mentioned earlier in the thread. If you need it in a 2-way, by all means use a steep HP slope with boosted low end and cross high enough to hear all the vocals.

My confusion was with it in a 3 way, where its midrange ability would be wasted since you would presumably be crossing low to a mid for vocals.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

94VG30DE said:


> My point was definitely confusion over the use in 3-ways, which was predominantly what was mentioned earlier in the thread. If you need it in a 2-way, by all means use a steep HP slope with boosted low end and cross high enough to hear all the vocals.
> 
> My confusion was with it in a 3 way, where its midrange ability would be wasted since you would presumably be crossing low to a mid for vocals.


Oh. Good point.

Although it still may make sense if you're insistent upon rocking a high efficiency 3-way setup.


----------



## VWTIm (Apr 10, 2010)

VWTIm said:


> I believe it's 3-5/8". I can measure mine this weekend when I get back into town.


Just measured, 3-1/2" Mounting Depth.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Oh. Good point.
> 
> Although it still may make sense if you're insistent upon rocking a high efficiency 3-way setup.


3 Way front stage...or 4 way total on the system including the rear mounted sub?

I notice theres sometimes theres confusion when referring to a 3-way/4-way.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone ever consider this woofer:

Pyle Pro PFM8 8" High Power High Performance Midbass 292-2622


----------

